# Error muy raro!, solo puede activar wlan0 con AC

## farias

Buenos dias a todos,

Hoy me encontre con una sorpresa, llevo poco tiempo con gentoo y descubri que al iniciar sin el adaptaador o desconectarlo se pierde toda conexion a internet, y si intento activar el dispositivo recibo este error:

# ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

Al conectarlo no sale ningun error!

Alguien sabe a que se debe esto?

----------

## JotaCE

 *farias wrote:*   

> Buenos dias a todos,
> 
> Hoy me encontre con una sorpresa, llevo poco tiempo con gentoo y descubri que al iniciar sin el adaptaador o desconectarlo se pierde toda conexion a internet, y si intento activar el dispositivo recibo este error:
> 
> # ifconfig wlan0 up
> ...

 

Que marca y modelo es tu adaptador ? o mejor aun..... que chip tiene tu adaptador inalambrico ?

----------

## farias

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

>  *farias wrote:*   Buenos dias a todos,
> 
> Hoy me encontre con una sorpresa, llevo poco tiempo con gentoo y descubri que al iniciar sin el adaptaador o desconectarlo se pierde toda conexion a internet, y si intento activar el dispositivo recibo este error:
> 
> # ifconfig wlan0 up
> ...

 

Es un Atheros, pero funciona perfecto mientras esta el adaptador de corriente conectado

----------

## farias

Se resolvio este problema, la solucion aqui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6333351.html#6333351

----------

